# CR Guy's Fav Lenses - 24 f/1.4L II?



## Fairbanks (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey CR Guy (and others with the 24 f/1.4L II)-

I found your list of your five favorite lenses interesting. Why did you pick the 24 f/1.4L II? From what I've read (at the photozone review) it's a good performer but soft corners wide open. 

I'm curious to hear any thoughts on why it's a fav - I'm considering picking it up.

thanks.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 16, 2011)

Fairbanks said:


> Hey CR Guy (and others with the 24 f/1.4L II)-
> 
> I found your list of your five favorite lenses interesting. Why did you pick the 24 f/1.4L II? From what I've read (at the photozone review) it's a good performer but soft corners wide open.
> 
> ...




It's the perfect focal length for every crop camera. I use it consistently on the 1D4. It's great on the APS-C and 5D2 as well.

It may not be as pixel peeping sharp as the 35 1.4L wide open, but it's still very sharp. It just works for the way I shoot.

The corners may be a little soft on full frame, but they aren't 17-40 soft.


----------



## Fairbanks (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! It's likely going on my shopping list.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 16, 2011)

I've also been looking at this lens (24mm f/1.4L II) and considering it for my next purchase, but it's a hefty chunk of change. I've tried it out a couple of times in a photo store, and loved it. 

A wide angle, wide aperture lens with top notch optics is what I'm looking for. I love the 50mm (which I already have), but I shoot with a 7D, so I'd like something a little wider for the crop sensor, and don't mind paying extra if it's that much better. The other option I'm looking at is the 16-35mm f/2.8L II, with a trade off of aperture for a zoom lens which is wider and longer. 

Before anybody goes into the (much overstated) argument that I should go for the wider lens because of the crop body I'm using, let me make clear that optical quality is most important to me, followed by maximum aperture value, then followed by factors such as vignetting and CA. I'm more than happy to move my camera's position to the subject to compensate for differences in focal length, if it means using a better lens. 

I have a feeling I wouldn't be disappointed in either one, but for the premium that these two lenses carry, I want to select the right one. Could anybody give any advice on why I should or shouldn't make one of these two lenses my next? Anyone who has experience with both and could recommend one over the other?


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 16, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> It may not be as pixel peeping sharp as the 35 1.4L wide open, but it's still very sharp.



You mentioned the 35mm f/1.4L, which I haven't ever shot with or even considered. How does it compare with the 24mm f/1.4L II? It's less expensive than the 24mm, which is definitely a plus. And you say it's sharper? Why do you like the 24mm better?


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 16, 2011)

FatDaddyJones said:


> ...but I shoot with a 7D, so I'd like something a little wider for the crop sensor, and don't mind paying extra if it's that much better.



There is always the 14 f/2.8 L II. I hear is really sharp for a wide lens, but a decent one is going to cost you at least $2000


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 16, 2011)

Macadameane said:


> There is always the 14 f/2.8 L II. I hear is really sharp for a wide lens, but a decent one is going to cost you at least $2000



I meant wider than 50mm. 14 might just be wider than I need or would want to shoot at. And I don't think I could justify that price tag. I don't see how the Canon guys can sleep at night selling stuff that high. (ok, for the new 70-200 IS II USM and the like, the price is justified. But $2300 for the 14mm, or something like those twelve grand super telephotos... whatever?!?!! I want a lens, not a small car. Why don't they ask for a limb or two while they're at it? 

Sorry about the rant... I've actually never shot with the 14mm, so I could be wrong and it could totally be worth the $2359 suggested retail price that Canon's website gives it. I'll check it out next time I'm out at my local photo store if they have one. Thanks.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 16, 2011)

I considered a 24mm, but bought the 35mm L because a review of my images told me i'd use it more. The 24mm L is definitely on my wish list, I tried one and loved it instantly.

There are not really many 24mm f/1.4 lenses to choose from.


----------

